
9 track tape drive in Silicon Valley? - Animats
I&#x27;d like to read a few old 9-track, 1600BPI open reel computer tapes from the 1980s. Unix TAR format. Anyone still have that capability?
======
DrScump
I have a tabletop 9-track drive, no attempted use in many years. SCSI I think
(for a Sparc workstation).

------
Animats
(This was supposed to be an "Ask HN", but I apparently clicked the wrong link
for that.)

~~~
Phithagoras
You could re submit it as an Ask HN. It's likely the community would enjoy
this

